# Empfehlung für Grafiktablet



## scwi (4. August 2004)

Da ich (verletzungsbedingt) zu wenig Feingefühl im Umgang mit der Maus besitze, wurde mir die Anschaffung eines Grafiktablets empfohlen.
Wer kennt hierfür gute Modelle?

Danke


----------



## MMC2002 (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin da zwar kein Fachmann, aber soweit mir bekannt ist, sind die Tablets von Wacom wohl mit die besten auf dem Markt. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

MfG
mmc2002


----------

